# Hard Tea Recipe?



## Mike (Feb 22, 2010)

I was planning on making a hard lemonade for my girlfriend, but it turns out she likes hates Mike's Hard Lemonade. She said she loves Twisted Tea, though, so I'd like to make a batch of that. I searched the web for a hard tea recipe, but didn't really find anything. I'd like to make a 2.5 gallon batch and force carb it. Does anyone have any recipe suggestions?


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you check this out http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4377 .I just noticed it in the similar posts when you scroll down the page .


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2010)

Hard lemonade and hard tea are totally different.


----------



## bryano (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like it may be time for an experiment


----------



## Leanne (Feb 28, 2010)

What is hard tea? Is it the same as tea wine?
I did find this via a search.

• 1 box tea bags (100ct)
• 1 lb Light DME
• 3.5 lbs Corn Sugar
• 2 lbs Table Sugar
• 6 Lemons, cut in half
• Red Star Premier Cuvee


I boiled 5 gallons water + all the sugar for 15 min. Then Squeezed the lemons and put them in, added the 100 tea bags in a 5 gallon paint strainer... Steeped the tea for 5 min as per instructions and removed.

I left the lemons in there (it's cooling as I type) and haven't yet decided whether or not to leave them through primary fermentation.


----------



## Mike (Mar 1, 2010)

I found that one, Leanne. The mod's post on the second page...



> I personally wasn't thrilled with the batch that I made. I had tasted it a few days into primary and it was really good but as it fermented out alot of the tea flavor I was looking for seemed to get scrubbed away and I was left with a really winey tasting beverage. I wasn't really diggin the flavor from the yeast. I probably should have let it age longer, but it was taking up valuable real estate in one of my carboys so I drank it.
> 
> I will probably try again next summer with a beer yeast... would be interested to hear if anyone made a successful batch.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike?

the mod also said " I will probably try again next summer with a beer yeast... would be interested to hear if anyone made a successful batch. "

Changing the yeast could make quite a difference. It'll need feeding up though, as beer yeasts don't usually achieve higher abv's.. mind you, you're probably only looking for 10%-ish?

My thoughts are..

Make the tea wine, and then make a tea based, simple syrup and backsweeten.

Take into consideration that aging the wine will bring the tea flavour to the forefront.

Allie


----------



## Mike (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Allie. I've only made a handful of wine kits. I don't feel comfortable yet with the experimentation position so I was hoping to find an already tested recipe.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike?

it's tea darl!

hehehehe..

come on.. what are you risking? 4-5 lbs sugar.. tea, water.. pectinase and yeast..

live a little!

I'll hold your hand...

winks

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in a flippant mood today Mike.. ( apologies!)

So, am assuming your girlfriend wants a wine with an 'ice tea' flavour?

I'm sure we can come up with an easy recipe..

come on I'm happy to help figure it out with you..

it can be your first experiment.

want to give it a go?

Allie


----------



## Mike (Mar 1, 2010)

No worries! I'll definitely try something on a smaller scale. She just likes Twisted Teas and I was hoping to recreate such a drink.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 1, 2010)

I keep one gallon jugs to hand.. especially for experiments Mike.
makes it less of a tragedy if they don't work out.

Allie


----------

